# Redfish In The Headlights, Duck Rap-Up!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Fishing action built to a crescendo Saturday as a group from IL found out with Capt. Chris C. We had a nice hunt with two groups taking full limits and my guests near limits on ducks. Chris had been scouting ahead of the mid day fishing session and found a few fish but nothing special. He said "this little lag in departure is going to help me". I asked "how so" and he said because the fish are feeding later on this full moon right now. Sure enough, the Frank H. group managed to hit the Redfish and solid slot Drum working area shorelines with bait taking full limits of Reds and a half limit of Drum.

The cold front on Tuesday will work on water levels again and the pattern that Chris has been on for the last week and a half should repeat itself. Water temperatures in the back lakes is hotter than bath water right now and we are going to see advanced seasonality again this Spring if this continues. I don't have a temperature reading back there but I was amazed at how warm it was when picking up decoys the other day. I'm guessing low to mid 70's.

*Duck Season Rap Up*

We put the last hunt in the books yesterday after solid shooting late week and through the weekend. Guests from Texas Sporting Journal managed limits on Friday hunting with Capt. James C. and myself before working over the Redfish with Capt. Chris. Capt. James worked up full limits of Redheads for guests arriving mid-day on Friday for an afternoon shoot. Capt. Matt and Capt. James both pulled down full limits on Saturday morning with our guests and my guys should have had them. Capt. Matt R. had the honors for the last hunt on Sunday with guests from E. Texas and managed to take 10 ducks. He said the guys were doing a lot of missing today and limits were achievable with a mixutre of Teal, Pintail, Blue Bill, and the last opportunity at a Cinnamon Teal landed about 75 yards outside the decoys...bummer! There's always next year.

*Extended Goose Season*

The conservation season starts today on Snow Geese offering hunters the use of extended magazine tubes; electronic callers; and an unlimited bag limit.

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Correction*

Fog of War retraction; looks like the Frank H. group came in with half limits of Redfish and Drum. I caught the report from a guest as I was flying into logistics and mistated the numbers in the earlier post. Included a few pictures from the season as well.

Enjoy.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*No Break In The Pre-Frontal Winds*

Tomorrow's schedule finds us fishing a 3 boat trip for some guests from as far away as CA. Winds were cranking down here today ahead of a cold front expected to arrive early evening on Tuesday. Usually, winds will subside as a front gets close but tomorrow's forecast is calling for winds pushing 20 knots. I'm thinking Capt. James has some fish penned up that he found coming off a duck hunt Sunday pm and Capt. Chris C. and James E. have been riding the fish hard but conditions are making their fish less reliable. We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brutal Winds*

The guys fought some tough winds with guests in from CA today visiting. Mud/grass produced best results in sheltered back lakes. Winds were brutal ahead of the cold front which is inbound for this evening.


----------

